# DWM Deutsche Zahlungssysteme



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Habe ebenfalls eine sehr zweifelhafte Rechnung über 69,95 erhalten - allerdings sind bei mir Rufnummer und Adresse richtig.

Wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen.

Wer kennt die Rechtslage im Detail


----------



## sascha (3 Juni 2004)

Bei zweifelhaften Rechnungen sollte man erstmal überprüfen, wofür sie gestellt wurde und von wem. Dann sollte man überlegen, ob man selbst oder jemand anderes die abgerechnete Leistung oder Ware vielleicht doch in Anspruch genommen hat. Die "genaue Rechtslage" wird Dir ein Anwalt sagen können, allgemeine Tipps können Dir hier gegeben werden, wenn wir noch ein paar Informationen vor Dir zum Sachverhalt bekommen.


----------



## Raimund (3 Juni 2004)

*DWM*

 
@mattias w.,

hier die offizielle Einschätzung:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-05-00-00-00_m/

Ansonsten unter HAS nachsehen ..... eine längere Lektüre.

Personliche Meinung, keine Rechtsberatung!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## sascha (3 Juni 2004)

> hier die offizielle Einschätzung




...zumindest zur HFM. Der Gast nannte eine Firma "Deutsche Zahlungssysteme"  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*Deutsche Zahlungssysteme*

Hallo allerseits,
habe gestern auch Post von DWM / Deutsche Zahlungssysteme bekommen obwohl ich nicht im Telefonbuch vertreten bin.
Da hat uns irgend sone Tussi angerufen   :evil: und sagt etwas von einem Paket und Anschrfit nicht lesbar und schwupps 1 Woche Später war die Rechnung da.Nun würde ich gerne Widerspruch einlegen aber es ist kein Absender vorhanden, :argue: warum auch die wollen ja abzocken, habt ihr auf das Postfach geschrieben oder hat jemand einen anderen tip ?
Der Brief kam übrigens aus 22851 Norderstedt Postfach 101204!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*DWM Zahlunssysteme*

Wir haben auch ein Schreiben von denen bekommen, auch die gleiche Masche - Telefonat wegen Paket mit "Schrift unleserlich"

MfG

Herr K.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

kann vielleicht jemand die rechnung einscannen und hier veröffentlichen.

bzw. wohin soll das geld überwiesen werden. dazu bitte ich mal um genaue angaben ob das eine bank hier im land ist oder woanders.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*DWM Zahlungssysteme*

Die Rechnung liegt z.Z. bei meiner Freundin,
bei einem flüchtigen Blick darauf habe ich aber IBAN-Codes
und andere gesehen - es scheint eine Euroüberweisung zu sein, die nach Englang geht.
Näheres wenn ich die Rechnung habe, dann poste ich sie hier gescannt.

MfG

Herr K.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*DWM - zahlen oder nicht?*

Hallo, hier ist Sebastian. Ich bin heut mogen von einer Kollegin angesprochen wurde die auch so eine Rechnung bekommen hat. Sie ist sich ziemlich sicher das niemand auf dieser seite war und weis jetzt nicht ob sie zahlen soll. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Schillers Räuber (8 Juni 2004)

Bitte hier weiterlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958&start=0&sid=e61b4ee5de65d5a5ca9ba59321b9f789


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Habe ebenfalls am 26.05.2004 eine Rechnung über 69,95 EUR erhalten für eine angebliche Anmeldung bei einem Internetportal "kino18.com". Diese Seite ist ein Pop up, welches über die Annahme der Bedingungen aufklärt, allerdings nicht die Möglichkeit bietet, dieses mit "nein" zu quittieren. Beim schließen der Maske landet man auf entsprechenden Seiten. Habe die Rechnung zurück geschickt an Postfach 10 12 04 in 22851 Norderstedt. Kam wg. Unzustellbarkeit zurück. Geldempfänger ist eine Digital Web Media Limited in England. 

Von mir bekommen die nicht einen Euro. Ich harre nun der Dinge, die da kommen mögen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*DWM*

Hallo,
ich habe schon die zweite Mahnung bez. einer 69,95 erhalten. Jetzt mit Inkasso-Drohung. Mal sehen wie`s weiter geht. Welche Leistung ich erhalten haben soll, ist nicht ersichtlich. Meine Adresse kann auch nicht aus dem Telefonbuch gefischt worden sein, ich bin nicht eingetragen und mein Name ist auch falsch geschrieben
Weiß schon jemand mehr?
MfG
Benedikt


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*0041-442004700 - Dialer*

Zu dem Erstzugang lt. Rechnung DWM Deutsche Zahlungssysteme passte am 22.05.04 für genau eine Stunde später (Sommerzeit) ein Posten auf der Telefonrechnung: drei Minuten mit 0041-442004700


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2004)

_Auflösung des Rätsels:_

Die *Digital Web Media Ltd.* hat sich einen neuen Briefkopf verpasst. Das Impressum läuftt immer noch auf die D.W.M.L. und der Überweisungsträger auch. Der Rechungskopf lautet jedoch:


DWM
Deutsche Zahlungssysteme

*Persönlicher Zugangsschlüssel der Deutschen Zahlungssysteme.*

Sie können auch weitere Informationen im Internet erhalten: w*w.pzdinfo.com


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können auch weitere Informationen im Internet erhalten: w*w.pzdinfo.com


Und nun noch den Inhaber der da angegebenen Rufnummer 0180-500 2801 identifizieren und dem dann die Hammelbeine langziehen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (22 Juni 2004)

> Und nun noch den Inhaber der da angegebenen Rufnummer 0180-500 2801 identifizieren und dem dann die Hammelbeine langziehen.



Wieso identifizieren? Die sind doch alle bekannt...


----------

